# [Wet Thumb Forum]-80L Elocharis acicularis tank journal



## imported_locus (Feb 2, 2003)

Just finished setting this one up, thought it would be nice to have a tank with only hairgrass.

First, the hardscape - a few rocks from the rock garden...










Then, carefully plant the hairgrass in bunches of about 10 strands or less & cut trim them down...










Notice the empty patch on the right where I ran out of hairgrass! Doh!

What sort of fish do you think would work with this aquascape?


----------



## imported_locus (Feb 2, 2003)

Just finished setting this one up, thought it would be nice to have a tank with only hairgrass.

First, the hardscape - a few rocks from the rock garden...










Then, carefully plant the hairgrass in bunches of about 10 strands or less & cut trim them down...










Notice the empty patch on the right where I ran out of hairgrass! Doh!

What sort of fish do you think would work with this aquascape?


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

I love the positioning of the rocks. This tank
has a lot of potential. As for fish, I would
recommend a shoal of green neons or perhaps a species of Pseudomogil (sp?) rainbowfish.

Keep us updated!

Carlos

-------------------------
"If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." -- Van Gogh


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Carlos,

I was going to recommend Pseudomugil as well. Time for a collecting trip up north Locus!


----------



## imported_locus (Feb 2, 2003)

Phil,

Now that sounds fun... although it would be a lot easier to catch some Melanotaenia sp., perhaps M. pygmaea? These are the smallest, and it is only a 30inch tank.

Collecting would be done in the Kimberly region, which is the closest to where I live - http://members.optushome.com.au/chelmon/Kimberley.htm

A trip like that would also provide an opportunity to collect some native plants... I wonder if I could find some wild Glossostigma diandra?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

*drool*

Would you mind taking some pictures of the plants and aquatic environment for me if you do go? I haven't been able to find any good pictures to base an Austrailian biotope from.

Thanks!
Phil

 
 

[This message was edited by Phil Edwards on Thu November 13 2003 at 05:25 AM.]


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

That reminds me of one of Birgits projects! Please do post an update when it fills in. I am tempted to try that myself with a 12 gallon cube tank.

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

So what does this tank look like now???


----------



## imported_locus (Feb 2, 2003)

It looks like an empty tank









I left it back in Australia when I came to the UK in March.

I'm heading back to Oz in about a month though... then maybe over to Japan for a year so who knows what I might be able to knock up next?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Such a world traveler!







Maybe you can find some rare plants in Japan!


----------

